# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  اخبار     و أعمدة الصحف السياسية الصادرة اليوم    11 ديسمبر /12/ 2012

## عبدالله الليبي

*اليوم  الثلاثاء الخرطوم في11/12/2012 ( سونا 


  أَصْبَحْنَا  وَأَصْبَحَ الْمُلْكُ لِلَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ  وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ . رَبِّ إنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ خَيْرَ مَا  فِي هَذِاِ اليَوم وَخَيْرَ مَا بَعْدَهُ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ هَذِاِ  اليَوم وَشَرِّ مَا بَعْدَهُ . رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْكَسَلِ وَسُوءِ  الْكِبَرِ . رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ فِي النَّارِ وَعَذَابٍ فِي  الْقَبْرِ . 
أصبحنا  وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين اللهم إني أسألك خير هذا اليوم فتحه ونصره  ونوره وبركته وهداه وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده. 
اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك المصير.

(السوداني):

جامعة الجزيرة: الطلاب الأربعة توفوا غرقاً ولم يكونوا معتقلين.
الاتحادي (الدقير) يقرر مواصلة شراكته مع الوطني.
آلية التحقق من المتمردين تعرقل الوصول لاتفاق أمني بين الخرطوم وجوبا.
الصحة تتسلم الدفعة الثانية من لقاحات الحمى الصفراء.

(أخبار اليوم):

بسبب رفض الجنوب لفك الارتباط بالنيل الأزرق وجنوب كردفان: فشل الاجتماع الثاني للآلية الأمنية والسياسية.
تحويل اجتماعات الآلية لأديس و(أخبار ليوم) ترصد تصريحات وزيري الدفاع  ورئيس التحرير يكتب (نقطة نظام) ساخنة حول أسباب فشل اجتماع الخرطوم.
(أخبار اليوم) ترصد المؤتمر الصحفي لوزير التعليم العالي ومدير جامعة الجزيرة حول أحداث الجامعة.

(الوطن):

حواء الطقطاقة في ذمة الله.. والآلاف يشيعونها بمقابر حمد النيل.
مشجع (هلالي) يصعد إلى أعلى البرج للانتحار بسبب هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين.
وصول دفعات جديدة من أمصال الحمى الصفراء.
المحكمة تصدر قراراً بتصفية شركة الصناعات: الملاك يطالبون بإيقاف التنفيذ ويصعِّدون القضية إلى هيئة المظالم.

(ألوان): 

أم درمان تشيع قيثارة الاستقلال حواء الطقطاقة.
قالت إنها أفرغت القناة التي غرق فيها الطلاب من المياه: جامعة الجزيرة: ليس لدينا طلاب مفقودين.
الخرطوم وجوبا تطلبان وساطة إفريقية بشأن الحدود: استئناف الحوار بين السودان وجنوب السودان منتصف ديسمبر بأديس أبابا.
إدارة الآثار والمتاحف توقف العمل بشارع القماير لاكتشاف مقبرة أثرية.
اجتماع طارئ لمركزية  العمال يوم 22 ديسمبر الحالي.
السودان يدخل علاجاً جديداً للكلازار العام المقبل.

(الانتباهة):

الوطني: الشعبي وعبد الواحد وراء تظاهرات ميدان جاكسون.
انهيار محادثات اللجنة الأمنية بين الخرطوم وجوبا.
إعفاء العوائد للقطاعات السكنية لعامي 2009-2010م.
الاتحادي الديمقراطي: تفاهمات جديدة مع (الوطني) بشأن الشراكة.
الحركة الإسلامية تحسم أمر (هيئة القيادة) نهاية الشهر الحالي.

(الصحافة):

وزيرا الدفاع في الخرطوم وجوبا يقرران نقل المحادثات إلى أديس: نافع: نرفض إقحام قضايانا في (المعترك الدولي بدون مبرر).
إدريس وباقان يبحثان ترشيحات إدارية أبيي بأديس غداً.
مدير جامعة الجزيرة: المحتجون رفضوا معالجات الإدارة: التعليم العالي تنفي تسلمها أي قرار بإعفاء طلاب دارفور من الرسوم.
مشجع هلالي يلوح بالانتحار رفضاً لشطب البرنس وفييرا.

(الأهرام اليوم):

رفع الحظر عن تصدير الذرة.
الخرطوم وجوبا تطلبان وساطة الاتحاد الإفريقي لسحب قواتهما من الحدود.
بدء عملية التسجيل واستخراج البطاقات للأجانب بالخرطوم.
السلطات الأمنية ترصد تحركات (27) سيارة للجبهة الثورية.
وصول 1.333.000 مصل للحمى الصفراء.

(الرأي العام):

توقيف موظفي شركات خاصة في أحداث جامعة الجزيرة.
فشل اجتماعات اللجنة السياسية الأمنية بين الخرطوم وجوبا.
وزير المالية يتوقع تعديل الموازنة في البرلمان.
إعفاء العوائد للقطاعات السكنية لعامين بالخرطوم.
الداخلية: (20) ألف وفاة وإصابة بسبب حوادث المرور 2012م.
استمرار الجدل بشأن رسوم ترخيص العربات.

(الأيام):

تعثر المحادثات في الخرطوم وانتقالها إلى أديس أبابا.
مليشيات مسلحة تنهب (5) قرى في شمال دارفور.
دعت لمنع استيراد الإطارات غير المطابقة: الداخلية: أكثر من (20) ألف حالة وفاة وإصابة جراء الحوادث للعام الحالي.
حملة لحصر وتسجيل الأجانب تبدأ غداً.
وزير الكهرباء يعلن زيادة التوليد بنسبة (50%) بعد التعلية.

(الوفاق):

المركزي يعلن رفع الحظر عن تصدير الذرة.
وزير التعليم العالي: مشكلة جامعة الجزيرة ليست مشكلة رسوم.
مساعٍ دولية للجمع بين المسيرية ودينكا نقوك لحل قضية أبيي.
اتحاد العمال: قرار مرتقب لحسم زيادة الأجور.
الخرطوم وجوبا تستأنفان التفاوض منتصف ديسمبر بأديس أبابا.
(405) ملايين دولار صادرات الثروة الحيوانية والسمكية.

(آخر لحظة):

تحركات لفلول (الجبهة الثورية) بـ (اللعيت) في شمال دارفور.
في موكب مهيب: البلاد تودع الفنانة المناضلة حواء الطقطاقة.
اللجنة المشتركة تجتمع في أديس السبت القادم: الخرطوم وجوبا تطلبان من أمبيكي حل خلافات تطبيق الاتفاق الأمني.
(80) بصاً يومياً للتدخل السريع لحل ضائقة المواصلات بالخرطوم.
جامعة الجزيرة تكشف تفاصيل الأحداث (وكندة) ينفي علمه بإعفاء طلاب دارفور من الرسوم.
ب ز / ع ش

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*الثورة إنطلقت ... فرصة الشعب الأخيرة


سيف الدولة حمدنالله

كان لا بد أن ينفجر الشعب في الثورة التي تنتظم كثير من مدن البلاد اليوم،  فكل الذي كانت تراهن عليه الحكومة قبل الآن هو أننا شعب خانع ومُستسلم، أو  على الأقل صبور إلى حد التلامة، وأن هذا الشعب لن يتحرك مهما فعلت به، وقد  إقتنعت الحكومة بأنها تفعل بنا خيراً بحكمها لنا بأبنائها المتاعيس الذين  لا يُعرف لهم مصدر وهم مجرد أرزقية ولصوص، وللحكومة ألف حق أن يكون ذلك  تقديرها، فهي – بالفعل - عبثت بالوطن وبالشعب وفعلت به كل ما فعلت والشعب  صامت وهو لا يتحرك ولا يقول لها ثلث الثلاثة كم، ولكن كان لا بد أن يأتي  اليوم، مثلما حدث في بلاد الله الأخرى، فمن كان يصدق أن الشعب السوري الذي  صبر على فظائع الأسد الكبير كل هذه السنوات يمكن أن يصمد أمام المدفعية  والطائرات التي يطلقها إبنه لعامين متتابعين وهو يقترب اليوم من تحقيق  الإنتصار!

وحسناً فعل شعبنا أن تكون ثورته التي إندلعت هذه المرة ليست بسبب الجوع أو  زيادة سعر الخبز والمحروقات، فمن العار على الشعب الذي صمت على تقسيم أرضه  إلى دولتين، ووقف يتفرج على الحروب التي تشعلها الإنقاذ ضد أهله الذين  تضربهم بالطائرات والمدفعية، ويقبل بتدمير وسرقة موارده، عار عليه أن يخرج  ليهتف لرغيف الخبز، فقد جاءت الفرصة لشعبنا لأن يكفٌر عن أخطائه السابقة  بصمته المعيب على ما أصابته به الإنقاذ.

ولكن، قبل ذلك، علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا، لماذا تقوم (الحكومة) بقتل طلابنا  بهذه الوحشية وتلقي بجثثهم في العراء لمجرد مشاركتهم في مظاهرة سلمية تتعلق  بشأن المصروفات الدراسية !! والإجابة هي لأن – الحكومة – ترى أننا شعب  هوان لا نستطيع أن نفتح فمنا بكلمة مهما فعلت بنا وبأولادنا، وهي محقة في  ذلك، ألم تفعلها قبل ذلك !!  كم عدد الطلبة الذين أزهقت الحكومة أرواحهم  بدم بارد قبل هذه الحادثة وألقت بجثثهم للكلاب !! وكم عدد الذين جرى  إغتصابهم و تعذيبهم !! كم عدد الذين شردتهم الحكومة من وظائفهم !! كم عدد  الخريجين العطالى الذين يهيمون على وجههم في الطرقات وبعضهم اوشك على بلوغ  سن القاعد.

نحن في نظر الحكومة مجرد عبيد في عزبة، ندفع الضريبة لينفقها السادة، يهيم  أبناؤنا على وجوههم في الشوارع بلا عمل ولا أمل، فيما يختار أبناؤهم مجال  العمل الذي يتفق مع الرغبة والهواية، تقاسموا الوظائف فيما بينهم كتقسيم  الغنائم، أبناؤهم في الخارجية والنيابة والمنظمات الدولية وشركات البترول  والإتصالات أو دخلوا دنيا التجارة والأعمال، وأبناؤنا باعة جائلون والمحظوظ  فيهم معلم أساس في محلية نائية. 

لقد حان الوقت لنتعلم – بعد أن كنا نعلٌم الآخرين – من الشعوب التي حولنا،  فالشعب المصري الذي يخرج هذه الأيام بمثل هذه الجسارة ويقدم الشهيد تلو  الشهيد، قد خرج لمجرد قيام رئيس الجمهورية بإصدار إعلان دستوري رأى فيه  إنتهاكاً لمبدأ إستقلال القضاء، فخرج باعة "الكشري" والفلاحين وستات البيوت  في مصر ليدافعوا عن مثل هذا المبدأ، ومثل هذا الإنتهاك – عندنا - لا يكون  سبباً لإقامة ندوة أكاديمية، فالقضاء السوداني يستلقي في حضن الإنقاذ بكل  إستكانة، وهو لا يقدر على مجرد تقرير حق دستوري (حق العمل، الحرية  الصحفية..الخ) لا تطبيقه في أرض الواقع، وهل هناك أكثر مما فعله الرئيس  (البشير)  حين قام بمهره توقيع واح قرار عزل "معظم" القضاة العاملين قبل أن  يتغنى النظام بإستقلال القضاء بعد أن آل لأيدي مناصريه!!
نعم، يجب أن تمضي هذه الثورة حتى النهاية، لنرفع الظلم عن أنفسنا، فليس  هناك من يقوم بهذه المهمة نيابة عنٌا، فليس هناك ما ننتظره كي نتحرك أكثر  من قيام (الدولة) بقتل أبنائنا، فثورة أكتوبر خرجت للثأر لشهيد واحد،  وشعبنا يقدم اليوم شهيداً مع كل شمس تشرق، فلن تقوم قائمة لهذا الوطن دون  أن نتمكن من القصاص ومحاسبة كل الذين أجرموا في حق الوطن  وأبنائه.

نحن على ثقة من إستمرار الثورة هذه المرة، ولعلها فرصتنا الأخيرة، قبل أن  يأتي اليوم – وهو قريب – الذي تحدث فيها (ثورة التصحيح) التي تتراءى في  النظر، لتضخ الدم في عروق هذا النظام التالف لربع قرن آخر، ولذلك، يجب الاٌ  تقف جهة أو تنظيم أو فرد ليتفرج أو ينتظر النتائج.

نعم.... ثورة حتى الننصر،،
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*حوار الطرشان!!
حروف ونقاط النور أحمد النور
انفضت أمس اجتماعات اللجنة السياسية  الأمنية  بين السودان وجنوب السودان برئاسة وزيري الدفاع في البلدين، الفريق عبد  الرحيم محمد حسين ونظيره الفريق جون كونغ من دون اتفاق على خطوات عملية  لتنفيذ اتفاق الترتيبات الأمنية، وهو ضمن ثماني اتفاقيات للتعاون وقعها  الجانبان في أديس أبابا في 27 سبتمبر الماضي بعد جولات محادثات ماراثونية  بين الرئيسين عمر البشير وسلفاكير ميارديت. 
الاجتماعات التي فشلت في احراز تقدم ،عقدت في جوبا في وقت سابق ولكنها  وصلت الى طريق مسدود أيضاً،مما يشير الى صعوبة الخطوات التفصيلية التي كان  مقرراً إنجازها،لاستكمال تنفيذ الملف الامني وفتح الباب أمام ضخ نفط الجنوب  عبر الشمال لانعاش اقتصاد الدولتين المنهك. 
مراحل تنفيذ الترتيبات الأمنية تشمل سحب القوات من مناطق على  الحدود،وأبرزها أربع مناطق توجد فيها قوات جنوبية، ومعالجة وقف دعم وايواء  معارضيهما على جانبي الحدود،وفك ارتباط الجيش الجنوبي مع متمردي «الحركة  الشعبية - قطاع الشمال» في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الازرق. 
وترفض جوبا طرح فك ارتباط جيشها مع «الحركة الشعبية» في المحادثات  باعتبار ان الاتفاق نص على وقف دعم وايواء المعارضة المسلحة على جانبي  الحدود،وأن المشكلة في ولايتي جنوب كردفان والنيل الأزرق داخلية ولا تهم  الجنوب ولكنه مستعد لمساعدة السودان في حلها، بينما ترى الخرطوم أن ذلك جزء  من اتفاق الترتيبات الأمنية الموقع بينهما. 
انجاز تلك التفاصيل - التي دخل فيها الشيطان - كان سيفضي الى إنشاء  منطقة عازلة عمقها 10 كيلومترات على جانبي الشريط الحدودي بين  الدولتين،وتشكيل لجنة مراقبة مشتركة،وتزعم «الحركة الشعبية» أن قواتها توجد  في نحو 40% من الشريط الحدودي مما سيجعل انشاء المنطقة العازلة غير ممكن  عملياً. 
التباطؤ في تنفيذ الترتيبات الأمنية يعرقل استكمال تطبيع العلاقات بين  الخرطوم وجوبا،ويبقي الحدود بين الجارين مغلقة رغم الاتفاق على عشرة معابر  حدودية لحركة المواطنين والتجارة،كما سيفقد البلدان عائدات النفط الحبيس في  آباره منذ نحو عام،ويجمد العلاقات في نقطة أقرب ما تكون الى التوتر  والتوجس. 
تعثر اللجنة الأمنية السياسية يعبر عن أزمة الثقة بين السودان  والجنوب،حتى بدت المفاوضات بينهما «حوار طرشان»،فالخرطوم تطلب طي الملف  الأمني أولاً،واللجان الفنية المشتركة ظلت تراوح مكانها في ثلاث جولات منذ  توقيع الاتفاق في سبتمبر الماضي،لكن ما لم يطرحه مفاوضو الجنوب على الطاولة  أن الجنوب غير مستعد لتقديم تنازل في هذا الملق قبل أن يرى تنازلاً  مماثلاً من الخرطوم في ملف أبيي،لذا فإن التفاوض لم يتقدم أية خطوة إلى  الأمام. 
نقل اجتماعات اللجنة السياسية الأمنية الى أديس أبابا بدلاً عن عقدها  بالتناوب في الخرطوم وجوبا،يعكس غياب الإرادة وعجز الطرفين عن معالجة قضايا  اتفقا عليها، وكانت تنتظر تفاصيل تنفيذها،ويضع الدولتين تحت رأفة الوسطاء  الأفارقة ورحمة المجتمع الدولي،مما يرجح تزايد الضغوط عليهما، وفرض حل ،قد  يأتي في صالح طرف على حساب الآخر، الأمر الذي لا يساعد في بناء علاقات  متينة ومتوازنة تستند على المصالح والاحترام المتبادل. 
المواطنون في البلدين الذين ظلوا ينتظرون انفراجاً في العلاقات وحدوداً  مرنة وتجارة ونفطاً يعطي أملاً في تعافي اقتصادهما وتحسناً في ظروفهما  المعيشية، أكبر المتضررين من تعثر اللجنة السياسية الأمنية،وسيبعث ذلك  رسائل سالبة الى الأسواق تزيد من تدهور قيمة الجنيه أمام الدولار،وارتفاع  معدلات التضخم والغلاء، كما سيضع المستثمرون أياديهم على قلوبهم وجلاً. 
تفشل المحادثات الأمنية ووزيرا الدفاع يحرصان على الإبتسام أمام  الكاميرات والصحفيين،ولم لا؟، فتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة،وشر البلية ما  يضحك..ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
مشجع هلالي يلوِّح بالانتحار رفضاً لشطب البرنس وفييرا 
استاد الهلال:ميرغني يونس: نجح  لاعب الهلال الدولي المشطوب، علاء الدين يوسف (فييرا) ،في انقاذ حياة احد  مشجعي الفريق، بعد ان صعد الى احد ابراج الانارة باستاد الهلال،وهدد  بالانتحار ،رفضاً لقرار ادارة النادي بشطب كابتن الفريق هيثم مصطفى وعلاء  الدين. 
وصعد المشجع ،الذي ارتدى شعار الهلال بالرقم «8»،الى برج الانارة منذ  وقت مبكر من عصر أمس،ورفض رجاءات كل الحضور للنزول، مطالباً بحضور وزير  الشباب والرياضة،معلناً رفضه للقرارات الاخيرة والتي اثارت جدلاً بشطب  البرنس وفييرا. 
وبعد اتصال هاتفي اجراه احد الحضور،وصل علاء الدين يوسف الى الاستاد وصعد الى البرج مرتديا زي الدفاع المدني ونجح في انزال المشجع. 

إيقاف العمل في أحد الطرق بسبب اكتشاف مقبرة أثرية
 الخرطوم:الصحافة: أوقفت  الهيئة القومية للآثار والمتاحف وإدارة المتاحف بولاية الخرطوم، العمل في  شارع القماير بعد اكتمال الردميات فيه، وذلك بعد اكتشاف مقبرة أثرية تعود  إلى العصر الحجري بموقع السرحة الاثرى .   
وقال وزير التنمية البشرية والآثار والسياحة بولاية الخرطوم ،الدكتور  يحي صالح مكوار، إن الموقع غنى بالآثار ،وقد صدرت توجيهات من الوالي لخلق  آلية مشتركة مع الهيئة لحمايته ،مشدداً على ان وزارته ستوفر الحماية  اللازمة للموقع باعتباره منطقة تاريخية قيمة  . 
من جهته، أكد مدير الهيئة القومية للآثار والسياحة ،الدكتور عبد الرحمن  علي، أن الموقع الأثري الذي يقع بمنطقة القماير يعتبر مهماً؛ لأنه يعود  إلي العصر الحجري الحديث ،كما يعتبر موقعا  للاستيطان ومدافنه متعاقبة تؤكد  دور الحضارات السودانية ولهذا يجب المحافظة عليه . 
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*   باقان يتبسم دولاراً
حاطب ليل   د.عبد اللطيف البوني  

بموجب اتفاقية نيفاشا اختار الجنوب الانفصال وإن شئت قل الاستقلال فذهبت له  الخمسين في المائة من نفطه التي كان يأخذها الشمال وإن شئت قل السودان  فأثر ذلك تأثيراً كبيراً على أوضاع السودان المالية وكان الأمر هبط فجأة من  السماء ولم يكن متوقعاً ومن قبل ست سنوات أي ساعة التوقيع , ماعلينا . ثم  أغلق الجنوب آبار نفطه ليحرم نفسه من عائد النفط ويحرم السودان من رسوم  المرور وعلى قلتها ومن جراء ذلك هبط الجنيه السوداني إلى الحضيض لابل أعلنت  الدولة تخفيضه رسمياً وعدلت ميزانية عام 2012 برفع الدعم عن المحروقات  وارتفعت أسعار سلع أساسية أخرى وزادت الخنقة المالية على المواطن المغلوب  على أمره.
زار باقان السودان في مارس 2012 وقال إنه جاء ليضع حداً للخلافات بين  البلدين فتحسن وضع الجنيه السوداني قليلاً ثم اندلعت هجليج في إبريل فارتفع  الدولار وهبط الجنيه، ثم كانت اتفاقية أديس أبابا للتعاون بين البلدين في  سبتمبر 2012 فهبط الدولار قليلاً وبدأت ملامح الاستقرار على الجنيه  السوداني، ثم حدثت ضربة اليرموك وأعقبتها المحاولة (اللماتسماش) وبدأ لجنوب  السودان أن اليوم الذي ينتظره للخرطوم قد اقترب فتوقف التفاهم بين البلدين  وعاد عبد الرحيم محمد حسين من جوبا التي ذهب إليها لاجتماعات اللجنة  الأمنية بدون حتى خفي حنين فارتفع سعر الدولار مقابل الجنيه السوداني.
في يوم السبت قبل الأخير أي نهاية نوفمبر هبط باقان مطار الخرطوم فجأة ومكث  إلى مطلع هذا الشهر وكان قبله كان بريتسون ليمان المبعوث الأمريكي  للسودانين الاثنين وقال باقان إنه جاء يحمل منديلاً أبيض لتقديمه للسودان  ويتمثل هذا المنديل في تفعيل اتفاقية التعاون بين البلدين أي أننا في  الجنوب لم نعد في انتظار تغيير في الخرطوم فانخفض سعر الدولار قليلاً وبدأ  الجنيه يرتفع ولكن حكومة السودان قابلت باقان بأحضان أقل دفئاً من تلك التي  غنى فيها الكابلي (سكر سكر سكر) فعاد الدولار للارتفاع يوم الإثنين الماضي  وواصل الجنيه السوداني انحداره لأقل مستوى له منذ خروج النفط من الموازنة .  نحن اليوم مع اجتماع اللجنة الأمنية والسياسية فحتماً مخرجات هذا الاجتماع  سيكون لها مردود على الجنيه.
هكذا أصبحت عافية الجنيه السوداني مربوطة بابتسامة باقان أموم أي بالعلاقة  بين البلدين التي يعتبر باقان رمزاً لها وهذه العلاقة تلخصت في الأمن مقابل  مرور النفط فبالتالي هي أمر سياسي فإن ترتبط عافية الجنيه السوداني بأمر  سياسي لايملكه السودان وحده فهذا ليس مرضاً هولندياً إنما داءً قاتلاً فمن  غير المعقول أن لاتكون للسودان أي خيارات غير انتظار مرور نفط الجنوب علماً  بأن الاقتصاد هو علم البدائل فأين بدائل السودان ياعلماء الاقتصاد فيه؟.
إن جئنا للحق فإن الاقتصاديين لايحكمون و لايتحكمون في اقتصاد السودان لأن  الذي يدير الاقتصاد فيه هم النقديون أي بتوع النقد (العملة) فكلهم بتوع  بنوك (بانكرز) وكل حيلهم في العملة وسعر العملة وحركة العملة لذلك لم  يهتموا بقطاع الإنتاج لابل أوردوه مورد التهلكة لذلك سيظل الوضع الاقتصادي  يرزل في عهدهم دون توقف كما أنهم يقعون تحت سيطرة السياسيين ولن يستطيعوا  أن يرفعوا إصبعاً في وجووهم قائلين اوقفوا هذا العبث أو عدلوا بنود الصرف  الجارية و حتى أعيدوا ترتيبها لهذا ربطوا عافية الجنيه ببسمة باقان وهذا  بدوره يضعف موقف المفاوض السوداني وهكذا تدور الدائرة الخبيثة.

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*  الرياح العاتية



سياج
فدوى مُوسى

 استثنائية.. سلمية.. حرجة.. كلمات تجمل في بعض  العبارات اللازمة.. إنها الرياح العاتية.. حملت الأجواء السياسية العامة في  العالم تلك الشعارات المتباينة ما بين استثنائية ظروف كل دولة وسلمية  الاحتجاجات، والحرج في دقة الأوضاع ويلف الثوب الغالب أن الرياح العاتية  تهب ما بين الأحداث، فتحرك بعضها البعض بصورة متواترة، تجعل مفهوم التغيير  هو المفهوم الحاضر، ففي الآونة الأخيرة تنبهت الشعوب الى أنها ما عادت  مكبلة الأيدي، أو تلك التي لا تملك قرارها، وصار قلب الطاولة على وجه  الحكام (المتسلطين) أمراً مطروقاً، والراجح أن صحوة كبرى تفجرت كنتائج  للكبت، والإقصاء، والظروف الاقتصادية الضاغطة، التي حاصرتها حتى الخناق..  وصار في حكم اللازم أن يعد كل صاحب سلطة ملفاته لأجل المحاسبة والمساءلة،  فقد امتلأت الصدور بكل ما هو مباعد ما بين الغفران والتسامح، وغيرها من  احساسات الضيق في ذات الاتجاه، بدأ البعض في (تنظيف ملفاتهم) بطرق مختلقة  عبر فض الاشتباك مع الأنظمة تلك، حتى وإن كانوا بها أساسيين ومؤثرين، بل  وقادة، وهو ما يقول عليه البعض (الطفير من المركب).. فقد توصل هؤلاء الى  أنهم يفضلون القفز من ظهر المركب، بعد أن قاربت على الرسو على شواطئ  المساءلة والمحاسبة التاريخية. (يا لهؤلاء غريبي الأطوار)، ولكن الرياح  العاتية لا تعرف الفوارق ما بين زمن (الطفير)، وزمان الرحلة النهرية الطويل  الحافل.. ففي هذه الأيام مؤشرات لمثل هذه الرياح العاتية، فقد شرع البعض  من هم في عداد (دفة المركب) في ممارسة هذه المخارجة التي لا تغيب على  الفطنة، حيث تعد الرياح هذه المرة عاتية جداً، لأنها تصادفت قوتها من منابع  ذاتها مع الرياح القادمة من خارج الحدود والأسوار.. الأمر الذي يدعو الى  أن تعمل قرون الاستشعار بحساسية عالية، حتى ولو من باب المتابة والرجوع الى  الفضائل درءاً لأبواب إتيان الكل في مكامن التلاشي والضياع، بذرائع الجزء،  حيث لابد أن يعمل الجزء على فداء الكل، وأول ما يطلب في هذه الحالة التحلل  من نوازع الذوات والعزة بالجبروت والأناة.. حيث لا قوة توازي قوة  المقهورين، عندما يلتقي المقهور مع المقهور، فقد انكسرت شوكة الكثير من  الرجال والنساء تحت سطوة الظروف جميعها بثوب الظروف الاقتصادية، هزت عروشاً  لرجالات كانوا يوماً ملء الدنيا، وقفز البعض من الحثالات الى أعلى  المراقي، وطالت رقاب، وتطاولت على عراقة لرقاب أخرى.. وبدت شواهق (ذات  العماد) على أصالة دواوين صوالين كانت يوماً واجهة لاجتماع شتيت رجال، وحل  كرب، وفك رقبة، وجبر خاطر، لم يعد الآن إلا محاولات لملمة الأطراف  المبعثرة، بعد أن صارت كلها تحت نير الاقتطاع والنزع والانفلات، ولم تسلم  الأوساط واللب من حالات التوتر التي جعلت الحالة العامة في دوامة الابتلاء  والامتحان والاستهداف، بصورة تقلق المنام، وتزيد كوابيس الأحلام، والناظر  بعين حانية لأوضاع الغالبية يجدهم سابحين في بحورالهم والشرود الذهني، فكل  جمجمة من الجماجم المتجولة في المدينة والبادية تحمل ارتالاً من الأوجاع  والألغاز التي تحتاج لفك الشفرات ومعرفة (الكود)، ما بين انهزام كل ما  عرفوه في تداعي التربية والقيم من جانب، والواقع الذي يقدم نماذج لا تحترم  أي أصول للتربية أو القيم، ولسان حالهم الاحساسات الملولوة الكثيرة  الاضطراب، فمن لهؤلاء الحيارى.. أما آن للذين يقودون المركب أن يخرجوا من  فقه (عزومة المراكبية) الى إيقافها على شاطئ آمن، وتناول ما جمعوه من صيد  مع هؤلاء المنتظرين الشاردي الأذهان، الصابرين على البأساء، حيث طال انتظار  الفرح ولو بسد رمق اللحظة والآن. 

آخر الكلام: عندما تشتد الريح وتصبح عاتية- (كما أخبرنا الزمن)- يضع  المضطر ابنه تحت قدميه ليفدي نفسه من الطوفان، فإن كانت هناك امكانية  لتفادي كل الطوفان دون وضع الابن تحت الأقدام، فلماذا لا يتم اعتمادها  طريقة للخروج الآمن، وعين التاريخ ترصد وتسجل.. مع محبتي للجميع. 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*كابوس مرهق
 نوافذ         
                                    نضال حسن الحاج                        

أصبحت كابوساً مخيفاً يخترق الواقع قبل النوم ويسير على  الطرقات، أرقاً يتلوهُ أرق، المخدرات، ربما هي كلمة أقرب إلى الخيال من  الواقع خاصة عند مجتمعنا السوداني هذا، ولكنها للأسف أضحت هي الواقع عينه،  والأسف الأكبر أنها تشيع في أماكن خصصتها الدولة أو جهات الاختصاص لتبادل  العلم والمنفعة. هو ذاته العلم الذي حضنا عليه الدين كتاباً وسنة، نعم، فقد  أصبحت بعض الجامعات أوكاراً لتناول المخدرات خلسة وهذه حقيقة أوردتها  الكثير من المحاضرات التي بتُّ مهمومة بحضورها وشغفة لمعرفة المزيد منها!!
بينما  كنا نتجول في حملة ضخمة لمكافحة (الإيدز) والمخدرات قبل عامين أو أقل،  وبينما كنا نجوب السودان بحثاً عن أذن تصغي وعقل يدرك خطر هذه الكارثة، كنت  أغوص في عالم الدهشة حيناً بعد حين، وكأني كنت أعاني خللاً عقلياً وأنا  فقط استمع لمخاطر هذه "المخدرات" من أفواه المحاضرين، وكنت أعتقد أنها حملة  عاجلة وليست مستمرة آنذاك، ولكن سرعان ما فوجئت باستمرارية تلك الحملة إلى  ما لا نهاية أو إلى أن ينتهي عالم المخدرات هذا وإلى الأبد. سررت كثيراً  وأنا أشارك المنظمة الطلابية لمكافحة (الإيدز) والمخدرات حضوراً بمسرح  جامعة النيلين قبل ثلاثة أيام كنت أتوقع حضوراً باهتاً لأن الحديث عن  المخدرات كان لا يعني لنا شيئاً حتى وقت قريب، ولكني وجدت حضوراً سرب  الدهشة إلى دمي قبل عيني، وكعهدي بجامعة النيلين سلفاً، لا تزال هي قلب  الذوق وقمة الإدراك !!
فالحضور بدا أكثر اهتماماً بهذه القضية من  أصحابها، لأنها بالتأكيد لا تقل مكانة عن أكثر أخطر القنابل المدمرة، ولأن  العقل هو ما يميز الإنسان عن بقية المخلوقات، لذا فإن استهدافه هو استهداف  للإنسانية وإهانة لها، لذلك كان هذا الحضور وكانت هذه النهارية التي جاءت  تحت رعاية الأستاذة "أميرة الفاضل" وزيرة الرعاية الاجتماعية وشرفها  بالحضور وزير الدولة بالرعاية والضمان الاجتماعي أ. "إبراهيم آدم إبراهيم"  ووزير الدولة بالصحة "بحر إدريس" وسط حضور من الطلاب تجاوز الثلاثة آلاف  طالب وطالبة. هي حقاً "كارثة" تستحق تضافر المجهودات وكسر حاجز الصمت الذي  وقف سداً منيعاً مدة من الزمن.
لذا معاً من أجل مجتمع خالٍ من المخدرات و(الإيدز) شعار يستحق أن نعمل من أجله.
خلف نافذة مغلقة:
لذكر الله عوالم خاصة لا يدركها إلا الذين يغوصون في أعماقه غرقاً فيه، تعالوا نفتح باباً بيننا وبين كتاب الله لأنه اكتمال العقل!!

*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالله الليبي
					

الثورة إنطلقت ... فرصة الشعب الأخيرة


سيف الدولة حمدنالله

كان لا بد أن ينفجر الشعب في الثورة التي تنتظم كثير من مدن البلاد اليوم،  فكل الذي كانت تراهن عليه الحكومة قبل الآن هو أننا شعب خانع ومُستسلم، أو  على الأقل صبور إلى حد التلامة، وأن هذا الشعب لن يتحرك مهما فعلت به، وقد  إقتنعت الحكومة بأنها تفعل بنا خيراً بحكمها لنا بأبنائها المتاعيس الذين  لا يُعرف لهم مصدر وهم مجرد أرزقية ولصوص، وللحكومة ألف حق أن يكون ذلك  تقديرها، فهي – بالفعل - عبثت بالوطن وبالشعب وفعلت به كل ما فعلت والشعب  صامت وهو لا يتحرك ولا يقول لها ثلث الثلاثة كم، ولكن كان لا بد أن يأتي  اليوم، مثلما حدث في بلاد الله الأخرى، فمن كان يصدق أن الشعب السوري الذي  صبر على فظائع الأسد الكبير كل هذه السنوات يمكن أن يصمد أمام المدفعية  والطائرات التي يطلقها إبنه لعامين متتابعين وهو يقترب اليوم من تحقيق  الإنتصار!

وحسناً فعل شعبنا أن تكون ثورته التي إندلعت هذه المرة ليست بسبب الجوع أو  زيادة سعر الخبز والمحروقات، فمن العار على الشعب الذي صمت على تقسيم أرضه  إلى دولتين، ووقف يتفرج على الحروب التي تشعلها الإنقاذ ضد أهله الذين  تضربهم بالطائرات والمدفعية، ويقبل بتدمير وسرقة موارده، عار عليه أن يخرج  ليهتف لرغيف الخبز، فقد جاءت الفرصة لشعبنا لأن يكفٌر عن أخطائه السابقة  بصمته المعيب على ما أصابته به الإنقاذ.

ولكن، قبل ذلك، علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا، لماذا تقوم (الحكومة) بقتل طلابنا  بهذه الوحشية وتلقي بجثثهم في العراء لمجرد مشاركتهم في مظاهرة سلمية تتعلق  بشأن المصروفات الدراسية !! والإجابة هي لأن – الحكومة – ترى أننا شعب  هوان لا نستطيع أن نفتح فمنا بكلمة مهما فعلت بنا وبأولادنا، وهي محقة في  ذلك، ألم تفعلها قبل ذلك !!  كم عدد الطلبة الذين أزهقت الحكومة أرواحهم  بدم بارد قبل هذه الحادثة وألقت بجثثهم للكلاب !! وكم عدد الذين جرى  إغتصابهم و تعذيبهم !! كم عدد الذين شردتهم الحكومة من وظائفهم !! كم عدد  الخريجين العطالى الذين يهيمون على وجههم في الطرقات وبعضهم اوشك على بلوغ  سن القاعد.

نحن في نظر الحكومة مجرد عبيد في عزبة، ندفع الضريبة لينفقها السادة، يهيم  أبناؤنا على وجوههم في الشوارع بلا عمل ولا أمل، فيما يختار أبناؤهم مجال  العمل الذي يتفق مع الرغبة والهواية، تقاسموا الوظائف فيما بينهم كتقسيم  الغنائم، أبناؤهم في الخارجية والنيابة والمنظمات الدولية وشركات البترول  والإتصالات أو دخلوا دنيا التجارة والأعمال، وأبناؤنا باعة جائلون والمحظوظ  فيهم معلم أساس في محلية نائية. 

لقد حان الوقت لنتعلم – بعد أن كنا نعلٌم الآخرين – من الشعوب التي حولنا،  فالشعب المصري الذي يخرج هذه الأيام بمثل هذه الجسارة ويقدم الشهيد تلو  الشهيد، قد خرج لمجرد قيام رئيس الجمهورية بإصدار إعلان دستوري رأى فيه  إنتهاكاً لمبدأ إستقلال القضاء، فخرج باعة "الكشري" والفلاحين وستات البيوت  في مصر ليدافعوا عن مثل هذا المبدأ، ومثل هذا الإنتهاك – عندنا - لا يكون  سبباً لإقامة ندوة أكاديمية، فالقضاء السوداني يستلقي في حضن الإنقاذ بكل  إستكانة، وهو لا يقدر على مجرد تقرير حق دستوري (حق العمل، الحرية  الصحفية..الخ) لا تطبيقه في أرض الواقع، وهل هناك أكثر مما فعله الرئيس  (البشير)  حين قام بمهره توقيع واح قرار عزل "معظم" القضاة العاملين قبل أن  يتغنى النظام بإستقلال القضاء بعد أن آل لأيدي مناصريه!!
نعم، يجب أن تمضي هذه الثورة حتى النهاية، لنرفع الظلم عن أنفسنا، فليس  هناك من يقوم بهذه المهمة نيابة عنٌا، فليس هناك ما ننتظره كي نتحرك أكثر  من قيام (الدولة) بقتل أبنائنا، فثورة أكتوبر خرجت للثأر لشهيد واحد،  وشعبنا يقدم اليوم شهيداً مع كل شمس تشرق، فلن تقوم قائمة لهذا الوطن دون  أن نتمكن من القصاص ومحاسبة كل الذين أجرموا في حق الوطن  وأبنائه.

نحن على ثقة من إستمرار الثورة هذه المرة، ولعلها فرصتنا الأخيرة، قبل أن  يأتي اليوم – وهو قريب – الذي تحدث فيها (ثورة التصحيح) التي تتراءى في  النظر، لتضخ الدم في عروق هذا النظام التالف لربع قرن آخر، ولذلك، يجب الاٌ  تقف جهة أو تنظيم أو فرد ليتفرج أو ينتظر النتائج.

نعم.... ثورة حتى الننصر،،



بدون تعليق 

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
اتجاهات التغيير في السودان بين قبعة صدام وعباءة خاتمي د. عبدالوهاب الأفندي
معروف عن نائب الرئيس السوداني الأستاذ علي عثمان محمد طه إعجابه الشديد  بالرئيس العراقي الراحل صدام حسين وحزب البعث العراقي. وكان كثيراً ما يحدث  جلساءه كلما عاد من زيارة إلى بغداد بما يشبه الحسد عن الانضباط الشديد  الذي يتمتع به حزب البعث، حتى أن قيادة الحزب، كما كان يروي، تراقب وزن  القيادات الوسيطة والعليا كل شهر، ومن زاد وزنه يتم إنزاله درجة في  القيادة! وبدلاً من انتقاد مثل هذه المعاملة المهينة للقيادات الحزبية،  والتي لا يوجد مثلها حتى في القوات المسلحة، كان يشيد بها ويقارنها بما  يراه من تفلت وعدم انضباط أعضاء وقيادات الحركة الإسلامية السودانية. وقد  كانت لقيادات النظام السوداني علاقات وثيقة مع حزب البعث العراقي، وكذلك  السوري، على المستوى التنظيمي وكذلك على المستوى المخابراتي. ولعل النظام  السوداني الحالي هو الوحيد في العالم الذي تمتع بعلاقة مودة مع أحزاب البعث  في العراق وسوريا في نفس الوقت، إضافة إلى علاقته الوثيقة مع إيران، وهو  لعمري إنجاز يستحق التنويه.

ولكن الحب الأول عند قادة النظام كان ولا يزال هو النظام الصدامي ومنهجه،  حيث كانوا يتلقون من هؤلاء 'الأصدقاء' النصائح في كيفية التعامل مع  المعارضة. ويمكن للقارئ أن يخمن محتوى هذه النصائح، وهو أمر لا يحتاج لكثير  ذكاء. ولا ندري إن كان الرئيس العراقي قد كشف لأصدقائه معلومات عن  'إنجازاته' في هذا المجال، ومن أبرزها ما سمي بـ 'مؤامرة ناظم كزار' في عام  1973، أو مؤامرة صدام نفسه على رفاقه في الحزب بعيد توليه الرئاسة في  يوليو عام 1979. ولم يكن صدام يخجل من فعلته تلك، بدليل أنه وزع حينها  تسجيلاً تلفزيونياً لتلك المأساة-المهزلة على قادة الدول العربية الصديقة.  والمعروف أن ناظم كزار اتهم بمحاولة اغتيال رئيس الجمهورية وقتها أحمد حسن  البكر لدى عودته من زيارة رسمية إلى بولندا، ولكن المحاولة فشلت بسبب تأخر  الطائرة. وقد اعتقل كزار عند محاولته الهرب وأعدم بدون محاكمة وبدون السماح  له بالحديث، وراج أن صدام كان وراء المحاولة. أما عملية 1979 فقد قام فيها  صدام بتصفية معظم منافسيه في الحزب بعد اتهامهم بمؤامرة مع سوريا للإطاحة  به، وهو ما نفاه كل المتهمين.
بالطبع إن السودان ليس العراق والحركة الإسلامية ليست حزب البعث، ولكن ذلك  لم يمنع البعض من الاجتهاد قدر الاستطاعة، حيث نسجت مذكرة العشرة التي قدمت  عام 1998 على منوال مؤامرة كزار من حيث أن المستفيد الأكبر منها لم يظهر  في الصورة، بل اتخذها حجة للتقرب من الشيخ الترابي وإظهار الولاء الزائد  له، بينما استوحى انقلاب ديسمبر 1999 انقضاض صدام على رفاقه في يوليو  (تموز) 1979، مع الفارق بالطبع.

ولكن يبدو أن الأمر لم يقف عند ذلك الحد، لأن طه خسر اللعبة في النهاية،  وتم الانقلاب عليه بينما كان يعالج مفاوضات نيفاشا، فعاد ليجد معظم مرؤوسيه  قد تآمروا بالفعل هذه المرة- مع 'البكر' للإطاحة به وتحجيم دوره. وعندما  تم الإعلان عن 'المؤامرة التخريبية' الأخيرة، راج في أوساط مؤيدي النظام أن  طه كان ضالعاً فيها. ولعل المفارقة هي أن بعض المقربين منه كانوا من أبرز  من روج لهذه الدعوى، ربما لشعورهم بأنها ستكون ناجحة لا محالة. ولكن السيد  'النائب' عاد فلبس قبعة صدام مرة أخرى، متوعداً المتهمين بالحسم، ومتزعماً  جناح الصقور، في حين كان معظم كوادر الحزب يتعاطفون مع المتهمين ومع  رسالتهم الإصلاحية، ويرون أن الحل في الاستجابة لمطالبهم في الإصلاح، وهي  على كل حال مطالب معظم كوادر الحزب وكذلك غالبية السودانيين. وبينما يريد  طه وبعض أركان الفساد في النظام اتباع النهج الصدامي الذي يبدأ بتشويه صورة  ومواقف الإصلاحيين في الحزب الجيش، وذلك باتهامهم بتوسل الدعم الخارجي  والتآمر مع بعض القوى المتمردة، وبالتالي عزلهم والبطش بهم، هناك تيار أوسع  في الحزب يرى أن هذا النهج سيقود الحزب والبلاد إلى نفق مظلم.

التيار الإصلاحي داخل الحزب لم يتبلور بصورة واضحة بعد، خاصة في ظل  الانقسام المستمر في داخل الحركة الذي ظل يحكم الأوضاع منذ نهاية عام 1999.  وقد كان من المفترض أن يمثل المؤتمر الشعبي التيار الإصلاحي في الحركة،  ولكنه لم ينجح في تبني هذا التوجه بشكل مقنع. وقد كان هذا لعدة أسباب،  أبرزها أن المؤتمر الشعبي لم يقم بمراجعة فكرية حقيقية، ولم يمارس النقد  الذاتي للفترة التي كانت فيها قياداته تحكم بأمرها في السودان، وتشرف على  كثير من التجاوزات في حق المواطن والبلاد. وعليه فإن أطروحاتها ليست مقنعة  للإسلاميين قبل غيرهم، وإنما ظلت تتحرك عبر تحالفات براغماتية، بدأت من  الاتفاق الذي عقدته مع الحركة الشعبية عام 2001، ثم تبنيها لبعض حركات  دارفور، وأخيراً اشتراكها في تحالف المعارضة. ولكن مثل هذه التصرفات  التكتيكية لا تكفي لحركة ذات طابع أيديولوجي، بل كان ينبغي لها أن تنتهج  النهج الذي اتبعته الحركة الإصلاحية في إيران بقيادة الرئيس السابق محمد  خاتمي ومفكرين من أمثال عبدالكريم سوروش وسعيد حجاريان وغيرهم. وفي أضعف  الإيمان، كان يمكنها أن تنهج نهج الجماعة الإسلامية في مصر التي قدمت  مراجعات سياسية وفكرية بررت فيها بصورة مقنعة تحولها عن نهج العنف وباتجاه  الدعم للعملية الديمقراطية التي كانت ترفضها.

ولعله من الملفت أن الحركة الإصلاحية الوليدة قد اتجهت، كما ظهر من  مبادراتها الأولى مثل مبادرة نهر النيل، نحو مطلب توحيد شطري الحركة  الإسلامية في إشارة إلى قناعتها بأن كلا طرفي الصراع كان على خطأ. ولعله من  الملفت كذلك أن جناحي الحركة المتحاربين توحدا في التصدي لتلك المبادرة  ورفضها، حيث تبرأ المؤتمر الشعبي من قياداته الولائية التي أيدت المبادرة،  بينما منحت قنوات التلفزة الرسمية وشبه الرسمية منبراً نادراً لقيادات  المؤتمر الشعبي لإدانة المبادرة ومن تولوا أمرها.

من هنا فإن بداية تبلور تيار إصلاحي جديد، يجاهر بتأييد الديمقراطية ويرفض  الفساد والاستبداد كما جاء في 'مذكرة الألف أخ'، وظهور تأييد قوي لهذا  التيار في داخل المؤسسات العسكرية، يشير إلى بداية تحول كبير على الساحة  السياسية. والسباق الآن هو بين تيارين، الأول يريد اتباع المنهجي الصدامي  في القمع داخل الحزب وخارجه، وانتهاج سياسة القبضة الحديدية، أما الثاني  فهو يتجه نحو اتباع النهج الإصلاحي على طريقة الحركة الإصلاحية في إيران  التي قادت 'بيريسترويكا' إيرانية متطورة قبل أن يجهز عليها المتشددون.

الذي لا شك فيه هو أن النهج الصدامي لا مكان له في السودان، وبالأخص في  داخل الحركة الإسلامية، لأن الإرهاب لن يجدي نفعاً مع الجهاديين. ومهما يكن  فإن البيئة السودانية لا تسمح بمستوى الإجرام الذي ساد في العراق، رغم  التدهور المريع الذي دهاها خلال العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة بسبب فظاعات الحروب  الأهلية وممارسات النظام وأمراء الحرب.

ولكن هذه البيئة يتهددها دمار أكبر إذا استمرت الأوضاع على ما هي عليه.  فالنظام يفقد السند الشعبي باضطراد، مما يضطره إلى مزيد من القمع، وهذا  بدوره يؤدي إلى مزيد من فقدان السند. وقد وصل الأمر الآن إلى فقدان السند  حتى في الحلقات الداخلية للنظام حزبياً وعسكرياً. وكنتيجة لذلك، تتصاعد  الاحتجاجات ومعها أعمال المعارضة المسلحة، مما قد يؤدي إلى انهيار كامل  للدولة والمجتمع، والتحول إلى فوضى عارمة تتضاءل أمام مصائبها ما كان يقع  من جرائم وتجاوزات.

التحدي الآن أمام كل السودانيين، وأنصار النظام خصوصاً، هو التحرك  الاستباقي لإنقاذ البلاد من المصير الذي ستؤدي إليه بالضرورة السياسات  الحالية، وهو مصير سيكون وبالاً على الجميع. وربما يأتي الانهيار بأسرع مما  يتوقع أو يخشى- الكثيرون، خاصة في ظل التطورات المتلاحقة الأخيرة من  صراعات داخلية واضطرابات واحتجاجات، ومخاطر اقتصادية واجتماعية. وعليه لا  بد من تحرك سريع لتدارك الأمور بصورة حاسمة، وذلك عبر خطوات حاسمة وسريعة  لجمع الأطراف السودانية في حوار شامل وجاد لرسم مستقبل البلاد السياسي  بالتوافق بين الجميع بدون إقصاء أو إكراه.
ولا شك أن انحياز قيادات وعضوية الحزب الحاكم الحاسم والعلني لتيار  الإصلاح، والضغط على القيادات 'الصدامية' للتنحي، هو الطريق الأسرع والأقل  كلفة للتغيير المطلوب. وفي مصير صدام ثم الأسد حالياً عبرة لمن اعتبر، خاصة  بين أصدقائهم ومعجبيهم.

' كاتب وباحث سوداني مقيم في لندن
القدس العربي
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*حكايات حزينة..!!! 

بالمنطق صلاح الدين عووضه 

*الحكاية الأولى مُهداة لقادة المعارضة:
*لم أستطع المرور بسيارتي في الشارع من شدة الزحام..
*كانت تظاهرة حاشدة لم تشهد العاصمة لها مثيلاً منذ انتفاضة أبريل..
*الهتافات كانت داوية لا تضاهيها حتى هتافات ميدان  التحرير بالقاهرة هذه الأيام..
*ظننت أنَّ قادة المعارضة أنجزوا وعيدهم - أخيراً - بالخروج إلى الشارع من أجل (التغيير)..
*توقَّعت - حين اقتربت من التظاهرة أكثر - أن أسمع هتافاً من قبيل: (يسقط يسقط حكم الإنقاذ) على نسق (يسقط يسقط حكم المرسي)..
*وسمعت(يسقط  يسقط) - بالفعل - ولكن حين أصخت السمع عرفت أنَّ المعني هو (البرير!!)..
*وأنَّ المطالبة بسقوط رئيس نادي الهلال هذا سببها اللاعب (هيثم!!)..
*الحكاية الثانية مُهداة لإدارة شرطة المرور:
*كادت الحركة أن تتوقف نهائياً في الشارع ذاك الذي عرضه لا يسمح بالتجاوز..
*صافرات التنبيه تُحدث تلوثاً سمعياً أشد ضرراً من التلوث البصري الناجم عن مشاهدة الفضائيات السودانية هذه الأيام..
*أحد رجال شرطة المرور يُهرع من مكان ما نحو مقدمة(الصفوف) لمعرفة (الشديد القوي) الذي يتسبَّب في (الربكة المرورية) هذه..
*المفاجأة أنَّه لم يكن هنالك( حادث) ولا (عطل) ولا(موكب دستوري) بصدد أن يمر..
*القصة وما فيها أن سيارتين متحاذيتين انشغل كل من سائقيها (الشابين) بأمر ما في آن واحد..
*أحدهما انشغل - إلى حد(الاستغراق) - بفتاة تجلس إلى جانبه وهو بالكاد يضغط على (دواسة البنزين)..
*والثاني انشغل - (جداً)- بمكالمة هاتفية وترك سيارته تسير (على أقل من مهلها)..
*الحكاية الثالثة مُهداة إلى أسامة داؤود ومجموعة شركاته (دال)..
*في اليوم ذاته الذي عاد فيه منظم (الهرجلان) النوبي عبدالمجيد- كما يسميه  زميلنا نور الدين- إلى أهله (يتمطى)، وقد صرف الملايين على (الغناء!!) ،  كان ابن(حلفا) عصام يعرض علينا زجاجة سبرايت (ملوثة)..
*والتلوث كان عبارة عن قطعة اسفنج (تجلس) متربعة على عرشها (المائي) تماماً  كما جلست والدة أسامة هذا متربعة على عرشها(الذهبي) بعد تنصيبها ملكة على  النوبيين خلال (الهرجلان)..
*والملايين التي راحت هدراً هذه - كما يقول عصام - كان من الأجدى صرفها على  (تجويد) الأداء داخل مصانع المياه الغازية التي تتبع لشركة دال بدلاً من  (الغناء) مادامت لم تذهب إلى احتياجات التنمية في المنطقة..
*وربما يُقنع عبدالمجيد صاحبه أسامة - مرة ثانية- ببذل ملايين أخرى من أجل استعادة (سمعة) مشروب الـ(سبرايت) الضائعة..
*فأغنية أو اثنتان من المطربة الأمريكية (ري) عن (حلاوة) السبرايت بـ(الاسفنج!!) تكفي..
*الحكاية الرابعة مُهداة إلى القراء:
*وجدته منكباً على مقال(طويل) يفصِّل فيه اتفاق المعارضة على (البديل!!) بأسلوب (أولاً، وثانياً، وثالثاً و..... عاشراً)..
*رجوته صادقاً أن (يبله ويشرب مويته) رأفةً بالقراء!!!

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*السماح لاصحاب المركبات الخاصة بالعمل في المواصلات ونقل الركاب ..اعتماد مشروع (النقل الطارئ) لحل أزمة المواصلات 
 التواجد الشرطي للمرور طوال ساعات اليوم

     أجازت لجنة تنسيق شؤون أمن محلية الخرطوم، حزمة من القرارات التنظيمية  الخاصة بحل إشكالات أزمة المواصلات الراهنة من ضمنها إعادة تشكيل غرفة  النقل العام بالمحلية برئاسة المعتمد وعضوية شرطة المرور وجهاز الأمن  والمخابرات وشرطة المحلية وغرفة النقل المركزية ونقابة الحافلات وشركة  مواصلات ولاية الخرطوم وفق إختصاصات جديدة من شأنها تسهيل إنسياب حركة  المواصلات العامة للحيلولة دون تجدد الأزمة.
وقال معتمد محلية الخرطوم اللوء متقاعد عمر نمر في تصريح للمركز السوداني  للخدمات الصحفية،إن اللجنة اوصت باعتماد مشروع النقل الطارئ الخاص بتشغيل  المركبات العامة والخاصة بالمواطنين لمن رغب في العمل لنقل الركاب، إضافة  إلى تخصيص عدد (20) بصاً يومياً للإرتكاز قرب موقف السكة الحديد للتدخل  السريع في أوقات الذروة وتسريع العمل بمحطتي شروني وأبو جنزير لإسناد محطة  السكة الحديد (كركر) بغرض فك الإختناق عليها.
وأشار إلى أن اللجنة أوصت بالتواجد الشرطي للمرور طوال ساعات اليوم خاصة  الفترات المسائية، وتسوير الشوارع المتاخمة لمحطات المواصلات لفصل حركة  المركبات من المشاة، ولمنع عمل الفريشة الذين سيتم وقف مزاولة عملهم  ابتداءً من الأسبوع الجاري، ووجه المعتمد إدارة المرور بعمل خارطة ودراسة  سريعة لعمل محطات بديلة للمواصلات وسط الخرطوم.
إلي ذلك، أصدرت لجنة تنسيق شؤون أمن المحلية قراراً بمنع عمل عربات الكارو  في النطاق الجغرافي لمحلية الخرطوم لإسهامها في الفوضى المرورية وتردي  السلوك الحضري وترييف المدينة التي تعتبر واجهة للبلاد، وحظر التصديقات  وتجديدها لورش الحدادة والميكانيكا ومغاسل السيارات والملابس داخل الأحياء  السكنية، كما أصدرت اللجنة قراراً ببدء حملات واسعة لازالة المخالفات  وتشديد تنفيذ القانون واللوائح المحلية بصرامة دون تهاون في فترة لا تتجاوز  شهراً من الآن، على أن تنفذ الحملات بمشاركة أتيام عمل مكتملة من كل  الجهات المعنية.

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
فتح باب الترشيح لإنتخابات والي القضارف في السابع والعشرين من ديسمبر
   الخرطوم 
أعلنت المفوضية القومية للإنتخابات، عن  فتح باب تقديم الترشيحات لإنتخابات والي ولاية القضارف، إبتداء من السابع  والعشرين من ديسمبر الجاري وحتى الثاني من يناير المقبل. 
كما أعلنت  المفوضية القومية للإنتخابات، عن فتح باب التقديم لمراقبة إنتخابات والي  ولاية القضارف, إلى ذلك قامت المفوضية بنشر السجل الإنتخابي للمراجعة  والحذف والإضافة.
وفيما يلي تورد (smc) نص بيان مفوضيةالإنتخابات: 
كونت  المفوضية لجنة عليا لوضع الترتيبات الإدارية والفنية والمالية، لإجراء  إنتخابات والي ولاية القضارف، وشرعت هذه اللجنة بوضع خطة عمل متكاملة لهذه  الإنتخابات وفق جدول زمني، راعت من خلاله كل ظروف الولاية الزراعية وموسم  الأمطار.
وحددت فترة الجدول الزمني بالفترة من 22/11/2012م وحتى يوم  الاثنين يوم الإقتراح الممتد في 16/3/2013م ومن ثم العد والفرز وإعلان  النتيجة.
كما أعلنت المفوضية القومية للإنتخابات، عن فتح باب التقديم لمراقبة انتخابات والي ولاية القضارف.
كما  قامت المفوضية بنشر السجل الإنتخابي للمراجعة والحذف والإضافة، وقد بلغت  نتائج نشر السجل الإنتخابي بإضافة (18.587) ناخباً لجملة الناخبين المسجلة  بالسجل الانتخابي السابق في العام 2010م بولاية القضارف البالغ (496445)  نسمة.
وفي تاريخ 25/1/2012م تم استلام الإعتراضات على السجل الإنتخابي بعد نشر الإضافات وبلغت جملة الإعتراضات (385) إعتراضاً.
كما  تم تشكيل لجنة برئاسة قاضي للنظر في الإعتراضات على السجل الإنتخابي،  وسيتم نشر السجل الإنتخابي النهائي بعد النظر على الإعتراضات بتاريخ  26/12/2012م .
سيفتح باب تقديم الترشيحات لإنتخابات والي ولاية القضارف  في الفترة من 27/12/2012م وحتى 2/1/2013‘ وفق المادة 15(2) من قانون  الإنتخابا
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*(الدولار) يرتفع .. والحكومة تنخفض!!

شهادتي لله   الهندي عزالدين
{ بلغ سعر (الدولار) في السوق الموازية أمس (الاثنين)  حوالي (6.7) جنيه (ستة جنيهات وسبعين قرشاً)!! بينما صعد (الريال) السعودي  إلى (1.75) جنيه (جنيه وخمسة وسبعين قرشاً)، وكان سعر (الريال) العام  الماضي نحو (ستين قرشاً) لا غير!!
{ ورغم ذلك يؤكد وزير المالية - حسب الموازنة - أن متوسط سعر الصرف لن يتجاوز (4.5) جنيه!!
{  يبدو أن قيادة الدولة غير مهتمة وربما غير معنية بهذه التطورات الخطيرة في  ملف الاقتصاد التي قد تقود إلى النهايات غير السعيدة من (جبهة) غير  متوقعة.. (جبهة) غير الجبهة الثورية.. تماماً كما سقط نظام (الرايخ  الألماني) بقيادة "أدولف هتلر" في نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية عبر جبهة  "نور ماندي" الفرنسية خلافاً لتوقعات "هتلر" الذي كان ينتظر هجوم (الحلفاء)  من مكان آخر شرقاً أو شمالاً وليس جنوباً!!
{ والاقتصاد (ثغرة) إن لم  يحسن القائمون على أمر الدولة سدها، فإنها بلا شك ستعصف بنظامهم عصفاً  (تدريجياً) و(ناعماً)، إلى أن يصل ذروته، فلا يكون بعد مجالاً للرجعة أو  التراجع.
{ ويبدو واضحاً جداً من الارتفاع المتلاحق لأسعار صرف (العملات  الصعبة) مقابل الجنيه السوداني، أن هناك خللاً كبيراً جداً في سياسة ومنهج  وإدارة وزارة المالية وبنك السودان لهذه الأزمة الاقتصادية التي تطحن  البلاد.
{ والبقاء في المناصب أو الإقالة منها، لم تعد تحكمه معايير  الإنتاج والإنجاز، بل الولاء (للمراكز)، والأفراد، وليس الوطن والفكرة!!  ولهذا سيرتفع (الدولار) و(اليورو) و(الريال السعودي) بل و(البر الإثيوبي)  و(النقفة الإريترية) و(الفرنك التشادي) مقابل (الجنيه السوداني)، وسيبقى  "علي محمود" و"محمد خير الزبير" ونوابه ومساعديه في بنك السودان، سيبقون في  مقاعدهم.
{ افشل.. وافشل.. وافشل.. فكلما فشلت فإنك باق!! المهم أن  تكون مطيعاً (للكبار)، و(لئيماً) مع (الصغار)!! هذه هي السياسة الرسمية  (الحاكمة)!!
- 2 - 
{ لا تعجبني لهجة (الابتزاز) السياسي والإعلامي  المستمرة تحت لافتة (الحرب في دارفور). ويبدو أن منطلقات البعض في المطالبة  (إعلامياً) بأن يكون (المسؤول) عن موقع (رفيع) ما من أبناء (دارفور)،  منطلقات (عاطفية) ساذجة! إذا لم تحكمها معايير (الكفاءة).
{ الآن.. نائب  الرئيس من دارفور.. ووزير رئاسة مجلس الوزراء من دارفور.. ووزير المالية..  ووزير العدل.. ووزير الحكم الاتحادي، ووزير النقل والطرق والجسور، ووزير  الدولة برئاسة الجمهورية "فرح مصطفى" وعدد من وزراء الدولة، فضلاً عن رئيس  مجلس الولايات، وبالضرورة رئيس السلطة الانتقالية للإقليم، هذا غير عشرات  المناصب العليا في الوزارات والأجهزة والمؤسسات والقوات النظامية.
{  أكبر عدد من الوزراء والتنفيذيين في الدولة ترتيباً بعد المنحدرين من  الولاية (الشمالية)، هم أبناء ولايات (دارفور)، بينما الولايات (الأقل)  تمثيلاً في السلطة هي ولايات (الشرق)، (النيل الأبيض) و(الجزيرة) وليس  (دارفور)!!
{ كفانا خضوعاً للابتزاز.. تمرد من (الحركات المسلحة) وتمرد حتى من داخل (الحزب الحا
*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
اطول شهر في تاريخ الانقاذ(4)

 اسحــــــــق احمــــــد فضـــــــل  الله

 .. والبيوت تزعم ان المعتقلين بتهمة الانقلاب يقولون للدوله
 : رجال في الدولة يقودون كل شئ الي درجة الاحتقان ... والخيار   يبقي بين  ان ينفجر الناس بخناجر الموت ... او ان ننفجر نحن بمشارط الجراحة
  والبيوت تقول ان الدولة حين تجد في مؤتمر الحركة الاسلامية بابا خلفيا  رائعا للاصلاح ..( اصلاح تقوم به الجهات الغاضبة في الحركة الاسلاميه )  ويفرغ الانقلاب من كل دوافعه .. تقوم اصابع غريبة بادارة الامر بحيث يزداد  الخبال من هنا والغيظ من هناك .. في خطة دقيقة لصناعة الصدام
 والمشهد ( مشهد الاصابع التي تقود الدولة من هنا والانقلاب من هناك ) مشهد يكشف الجهه الحقيقه التي تقود الان بالفعل كل شئ
 والحرب العالمية الان ( حرب المخابرات ) تطل بعيون كبيره
 (2)
 وحرب المخابرات الامريكية في افريقيا يوجزها اغرب بحث يصدر عام 2008
 والبحث الدقيق يقول ان :
 نفط افريقيا الان هو الاضخم وليس النفط الاسيوي
 وان السودان يقع الان في عين العاصفة
 وان استقرار السعوديه والسودان يجب ان ينتهي لتكتمل الفوضي في المنطقة بكاملها
 والبحث الدقيق بحر احصائيتة تسكب الارقام
 ومنها انه
 ... عام 2005 امريكا تستورد من نفط افريقيا اكثر مما تستورد من الشرق الاوسط
 ونيجيريا التي تغرق تحت اموال النفط.. وتبني ابوجا عاصمة جديده لامتصاص المال هذا .. يرتفع الفقر العنيف فيها من 35% الي 75%
 ومال النفط يشفطه الفساد الي الخارج
 وغينيا الاستوائيه هي بحيرة من النفط
 والمشروع الامريكي لشفط بترول افريقيا يمد انبوبا عبر السودان ... تشاد .. الكميرون .. الغابون .. نيجيريا.. وغينيا
 والاضطرابات تمنع الانبوب هذا .. ولحراسة الانبوب تطلق امريكا حربها العالميه في افريقيا
 واسطورة مديري المخابرات الذين يصبحون هم الحكام الحقيقيون في افريقيا تبدا
 وما بين اوفقير ( مدير مخابرات المغرب الرهيب) والذي يستمد منه ماركيز  شحصية مدير المخابرات الرهيب في روايتة مائه عام من العزلة ).. وحتي عمر  سليمان الذي يقتل منتصف هذا العام تحت انفجار في مركز مخابرات الاسد واخرون  كلهم يصبح شبكه من قادة المخابرات الافريقيه تحت اصابع المخابرات  الامريكية
 والماسونية هناك
 وعمر بونقو الماسوني الذي يعمد في المحفل الفرنسي ( انظر تسجيلات قناة الجزيرة) من يقوده هو مدير مخابراته الماسوني
 وقائد مخابرات غينيا حين يجاذبه دكتور حسن مكي الحديث علي هامش احتفال في فرنسا ويسألة عن النفط هناك ينتفض الجنرال ويبتعد
 وماكيس نجويما.. الذي يقتل عشر شعبه ... ويقتل ( كل) وزرائه ايام حكومة بيافرا كان من يقوده هو مدير مخابراتة
 وجومبي الذي كان شيوعيا ثم امريكيا ....
 وسافيمبي الذي كان شيوعيا ثم امريكيا ثم تقتله مخابرات امريكا
 والرئيس الاخر الذي كان يقوم بتعميد وزرائه بان يغسل قدميه ثم يجعلهم يشربون ماء الغسل هذا
 ورئيس تشاد التي يقوم مدير مخابراتها بحكمها في حقيقة الامر ( حتي امس  الثلاثاء كان يقوم بتسريب العربات من تشاد الي حركة العدل والمساواة تحت  اوراق القوات المشتركة)
 و...و...
 مديرو مخابرات افريقيا هؤلاء هم  الذين يقودون الحكومات .. والسودان يصبح مشكلة حقيقة .. فلا رئيسها يمكن ان  يقاد .. ولا مشروع امريكا في السودان يمكن التخلي عنه
 ومشروع مثل صناعة الصدام التي تجري الان .. مشروع يبدأ
 (3)
 وفي اسيا يصبح شراء قادة المجاهدين في افغانستان وزعماء القبائل هو  النموذج الاعظم .. وقادة اعظم مشروع جهادي .. العرب المجاهدون هناك يفاجأون  بقادة الاحزاب ( رباني وسياف ودوستم وغيرهم) يبيعونهم للمخابرات الامريكيه
 يبيعونهم حرفيا
 ومشرف في الباكستان يقول في خطاب رسمي
 : كسبنا ملايين الدولارات بالتعاون مع امريكا ضد الارهاب
 واربعون دولة اكثرها من الدول المسلمة تقوم فيها السجون السرية تقيمها امريكا للمجاهدين قبل ارسالهم الي قوانتينامو
 والسودان لم تقم فيه السجون . لكن طرد اسامه بن لادن لم يكن هو العمل الوحيد
 والعمل هذا يطلق اول انشقاق بين جهات الحركة الاسلامية وبين فهم مختلف هنا  ومختلف هناك حول ما هو صواب ..... وما هو دين .. وماهو هروب
 قبلها كان الفهم الفردي هذا لقضايا كلية هو ما يغرس الفأس الاولي في جذع الحركة الاسلامية
 وسرا كان النزاع يباعد ما بين البشير والترابي
 ثم ما بين الترابي واركان حربة ( سيد الخطيب وامين حسن عمر .. و...و..و)
 بعدها الجدال الطويل حول سلسلة المفاوضات الثانيه .. ما بين ابوجا ونيفاشا وحتي اديس ابابا ..
 النزاع هذا كان مشارط جراحية نظيفة
 ثم جاءت المشارط الملوثة
 واصبحت كلمات مثل ( التعاون ضد الارهاب ..( والمصالح المشتركة بين السودان  وامريكا )....( والتفاهم لرفع الحصار والمقاطعه ) كلها يصبح شقوقا تتسلل  منها ثعابين الفساد المالي
 ومثلما تلتقي الطحالب علي وجه البركة تلتقي شركات معينة واسماء معينة
 والطحالب هذه تحرص علي اغلاق اذان وعيون الدولة حتي لا تبصر ولا تسمع ضجيج الناس
 ثم جاءت فقاقيع الانقلاب
 انقلاب اللواء صديق العام الماصي
 ثم انقلاب ود ابراهيم الان
 وصديق في الانقلاب الماضي حين يقف امام وزير الدفاع يصرخ
 لماذا تسكتون علي الفساد حتي نضطر نحن للقيام باصلاحه
 والبيوت الان تزعم ان ود ابراهيم يقول الجمله ذاتها
 كل هذا ما يزال هوامش وحلقات تمسك فيها اصابع البترول باصابع الفساد ..  باصابع الاصلاح ... باصابع الصواب ... باصابع الخطأ ... باصابع
 ونحكيها ونحكي حكايات المخابرات التي تدير الان رأس العالم وافريقيا والسودان.
 *
 *مع تحيات 
 {صفحةالقيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة السودانية}

*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

* 
هيثم مصطفى.. علاء الدين يوسف و(لعنة البرير) 


    جمال السراج     

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعتاد  الممثلين المصريين والأمريكيين على عمل (فرقعة) إعلامية عندما يتجاهلهم  معجبيهم ويغرقوا في بئر النسيان،، والفرقعة سواء كانت فرقعة إعلامية أو  صحفية أو حتى اجتماعية جنسية هي من ابتكار الأجهزة المخابراتية،، والفرقعة  هي: عندما تقرض أحد أصدقائك قرضاً حسناً ويعدك باسترداد أموالك في ظرف  ثلاثة أيام أو مع صرف الراتب في نهاية الشهر.. لكن وبعد انقضاء المهلة  المحددة يختفي صاحبك عن الأنظار وفي ظروف غامضة.. هنا تبدأ الفرقعة بذهابك  إلى منطقة صديقك سواء كانت هذه المنطقة (حلة) أو حي فاخر وتبدأ بالسؤال عنه  عند مدخل حلته أو حيهم الفاخر وعندما تجد أطفال الحي جالسون أو يلعبون يجب  عليك أن تسألهم عنه وتوصيهم بأن يخبروه بأنك سألت عنه.. بعدها تتجه نحو  صاحب البقالة وتسأل عنه وتترك وصيتك عنده ثم تتجه إلى بيته وتسأل عنه  والدته أو زوجته أو والده وهلم جرا من يعرفونه.. يتسلل المذكور إلى حيه  ويكون ذلك في الليل البهيم لكن أولاد حلته الذين يثمرون يفاجئونه ويخبرونه  بأن صديقه فلان قد سأل عنه،، كذلك صاحب البقالة وأهل البيت والمعارف والأهل  والأقرباء.. هنا سادتي يعيش صاحبنا لحظات عصيبة وتصيبه الرجفة من صوف رأسه  حتى أخمص قدميه ويبدأ في تدخين السجائر وغيرها من المهدئات القانونية أو  غيرها.. بعد تمحيص وتفكير عميق يقرر صاحبنا تسليم نفسه مرغماً لا بطل  راضياً بأنصاف الحلول كيفما كانت ومهما بلغت من قسوة وعذاب شديد.. هذه هي  الفرقعة ومعناها في العرف المخابراتي..
لكن  الأغرب والأدهى والأخبث هي فرقعة هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف في الفيلم  الهندي (خرم برم.. كعب الفنجان) أو بنت الشاويش وابن الحرامي ذلك المسلسل  اللبناني الذي عرض في بداية السبعينات ولقي إقبالا وإعجابا كثيفا عند  المشاهدين.. عزيزي القارئ الكريم صعد الشاب كباشي تجاني سليمان عضو رابطة  شباب الموج الأزرق إلى البرج الشرقي للكشافات في استاد الهلال وفشلت كل  محاولات اصدقائه في رابطة الموج الازرق والمعتصمين بالنادي في إثنائه عن  قراره وهو الانتحار أو عودة هيثم وعلاء لنادي الهلال.. وصل مدير الشرطة  والدفاع المدني والشماسة وهلم جرا من أبناء السبيل، لكن لا حياة لمن  تنادي.. وصل معتمد أمدرمان وقال له: يا ابني خلاص.. حنرخص اللحمة.. لكن لا  فائدة.. يا ابني انزل حانزيد بصات الوالي.. لا لا.. يا ابني أنزل حندعم  المحروقات.. لا لا.. يا ابني عليك الله تنزل.. لا لا.. يا ابني حنعرس ليك..  لا لا.. يا ابني أنزل وحنشتري ليك موبايل (IPHONE) لا لا.. يا ابني حنفصل  فاتورة الموية عن الكهرباء.. لا لا.. يا ابني حنرفد ليك وزير المالية.. لا  لا.. طفش المعتمد وغضب كثيرا وقال له: يا ابني انت عايز شنو؟؟؟.. أنا عايز  هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف يحضرون الآن.. هدأ المعتمد ومدير الشرطة  وصاحوا: هاتولوا هيثم وعلاء.. هنا صاح الشماسة وسقط المتاع مهللين بالخطوة  ثم انبرأ أحدهم وقال: والله العظيم الفيلم ده أنا شفتوا في سينما العرضة  معاي حصة الحنان بتاعي.. فجأة وصل علاء الدين يوسف وصعد سلم الكشافة وأنزل  العاشق الولهان وسط تصفيق الحضور.. هنا صاح جون الجنوبي: بطل ما يموت.. لكن  بطل يكون تعبان في الدور التاني.. (انتهى الفيلم).
مشجعي  فريق نادي الهلال وكل مشجعي الكرة السودانية بل كل مشجعي الكرة في العالم  تعشعش في أذهانهم أن مدرب الفريق اذا فاز في 19 مباراة من أصل 20 وهزم في  المباراة الأخيرة هو مدرب فاشل وجهلول وقليل أدب وسكرجي وبتاع بنات وصبيان  كذلك اللاعب سواء كان لاعباً أو قائد فريق،، فاللاعب أو قائد الفريق هو في  القمة ما دام يحرز أهدافا وهلم جرا من انتصارات،، لكنه إذا أخفق في أي  مباراة أو أضاع ضربة جزاء فهو أسوأ لاعب في العالم وتحوم حوله الشكوك  والشبهات.. هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين قدموا الكثير للكرة السودانية لكنهم  أناخت عليهم السنون وبركوا على جمب الرداع فما عادت تروسهم تواكب تروس  الحضارة والتطور واللعب السريع،، والبقاء دائماً لله سبحانه وتعالى وحده لا  شريك له وكل أول له آخر ولكنهم لا يعلمون وهل يستوي الأعمى والبصير والذين  يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون إذن لابد أن يعرف الجميع وأولهم هيثم وعلاء ان  عودتهم لنادي الهلال مستحيلة بل هي من عجائب الدنيا التسعة كما نوجه رسالة  إلى الأستاذ رمضان أحمد السيد رئيس تحرير صحيفة قوون الرياضية ونقول له:  هذه الصحيفة ليست صحيفتك بل هي صحيفة المشجع الهلالي فقط.. لذا لابد عليك  أن تتوقف عن ترهاتك وكتاباتك الخزعبلاتية المتعلقة بهيثم مصطفى والتي لا  تسمن ولا تغني من جوع،، كما يجب عليك أن تتعظ من زميلنا الرشيد علي عمر  رئيس تحرير صحيفة (حبيب البلد) فك الله أسرها وحبسها.. أيها التائهون  الفاشلون يجب أن تعلموا وتعوا أن هيثم مصطفى وعلاء الدين يوسف أصبحوا في  ذاكرة النسيان وأن عشقكم له كحبيب وأقصد هيثم جعلكم تتخبطون في بحور  الظلمات وتسبحون في مستنقع الوهم كما أنكم تركضون دائماً للوراء لذا لا  تبكوا بكاء نساء الجاهلية الأولى ولا تبكوا على اللبن المسكوب حيث لا ينفع  البكاء عليه، كما يجب أن تفهموا أن الرئيس الأمين البرير هو رئيس نادي  منتخب فإذا كرهتموه وأنتم حفنة شاذة ونشاذ فأصبروا ليوم الانتخابات وقولوا  كلمتكم بالتصويت الحر الشريف.. لكن أن تتصرفوا مثل هذه التصرفات الصبيانية  المراهقاتية فهذا يعني أنكم تناطحون الجبال التي لا تهزها الرياح.. أيها  اللطالط إن تصرفاتكم الرعناء سوف تجعلكم توقعون على قرار إعدامكم بالقصاص  تعذيرا وتعليق جثثكم فوق جذوع النخل كما أحب أن أقول لكم: ابتعدوا عن رئاسة  الجمهورية فرئاسة الجمهورية يكفيها مشاكلها وعقدها المربوطة التي لا تنفك  أبداً والتي لا تبشر بالخير والسلام.. ابتعدوا عنها حتى لا تصيبكم لعنتها  ولعنة البرير..
الله أكبر والنصر والعزة للسودان والهلال وأمين البرير وهيئة أركان حربه الأشاوس فلا نامت أعين الجبناء.
خارج السرب:
خروج  طلبة الجامعات والمدارس في مظاهرات وتخريب الممتلكات والتعرض للمواطنين  بالضرب والشتم ما هي إلا عدم وطنية ومسئولية.. إن التعرض لسائقي الحافلات  والبصات وتهشيم الزجاج هو في حقيقة الأمر (انتحار أخلاقي) وإن الممتلكات  العامة التي خربتموها هي ملك للمواطنين والمواطن وأن هذا المواطن الذي  خربتم بيته قد يكون أبوك وعمك وأمك وأختك وولدك.. لكن الجهل وعدم الفهم  والاضطراب النفسي هو ديدن أولئك الصعاليك الساقطين الفاشلين وهم أبناء حرام  وأبناء السفاح أطهر وأشرف منهم..
 سمعت  حوار دار بين طالبة جامعية وزميلها فقالت له: عشان بحبك حأطلع معاك في  المظاهرات (عجبي).. لكن أغلبيتهم يخرجون في مظاهرات من أجل تجميد العام  الدراسي ليستمتعوا بالسهر في وجود المخدرات وشرب الخمر وفي بعض الأحيان  يتخذون وضعية الزاوية القائمة التي يعشقونها وهلم جرا من الموبقات..
الشرطة قررت قمعكم بعنف وقسوة مع حرمانكم من مواصلة دراساتكم إلى ان يرث الله الأرض.. ألا هل بلغت اللهم فأشهد.




*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الاخ عبدالله الليبى
اولا اشيد بمجهوداتك الرائعه فى نقل اخبار البلد من خلال الصحف
فقط اتمنى ان تركز على عناوين الاخبار اما الاعمده السياسيه فهى آراء
الكتاب الصحفيين وهى لا تخلو من الميول السياسيه والتى نتحاشى
ابرازها عل صفحات المنبر ما يخالف القوانين المعمول بها
هذه مجرد خاطرة اردت ان الفت اليها النظر حتى يكون منبرنا
خاليا من المواضيع السياسية !!!
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*شكرا ................. خدمة مقدرة
                        	*

----------


## عبدالله الليبي

*
‏الفاتح جبرا - ساخر سبيل‏


(الكسرة الثابتة)

 FAQ’S

بمناسبة الإحتفال بالذكرى السنوية للكسرة الثابتة يسرني أن أقوم بالرد على الإسئلة التى كان يسألنى لها القراء خلال هذا العام 

 
 س : ما هي قصة خط هيثرو والكسرة الثابتة التى تذيل بها مقالاتك منذ عام؟
 ج :  عشان تعرف اصل الحكاية أضغط على اللنك ده 
http://alfatihgabra.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AE%D8%B7-%D8%A5%D8%AA%D8%B3%D8%B1%D9%82-%D9%8A%D8%A7-%D8%B1%D8%AC%D8%A7%D8%A7%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A9/
 س : طيب ومافيش مسئول هببوا ليك؟
 ج : برضو عشان تعرف الإجابه أضغط على اللنك ده 
http://alfatihgabra.wordpress.com/2012/02/13/%D9%86%D8%B4%D9%88%D9%81-%D8%A2%D8%AE%D8%B1%D8%AA%D8%A7/
 س : وهل تمت الإستجابه بعد مقالك ده ؟
 ج : عشان تعرف كدي أضغط على اللنك ده 
http://alfatihgabra.wordpress.com/2012/05/16/%D9%85%D8%A7-%D8%B7%D9%86%D8%B4%D9%88%D9%86%D8%A7-%D9%88%D9%83%D8%AF%D9%87/
 س: طيب ممكن تورينا بالتقريب كده الخط ده إتباع متين؟ وبى كم كده؟
 ج : قبل حوالي ستة سبعة سنوات ... يعني حوالى 50 مليون يورو !! لو ما أكتر 
 س: وهل الحكومة على علم بذلك؟
 ج : والله (حمدو في بطنو) لكن هى أقرت بسرقة الخط قبل حوالي 3 سنوات من الآن 
 س : والحكومة عملت شنو؟
 ج : قام البرلمان بإستجواب السيد وزير الدولة للنقل والذي قام بتشكيل لجنة تحقيق حول الموضوع 
 س : ولجنة التحقبق توصلت لشنو؟
 ج : لجنة التحقيق توصلت إنو فعلاً الخط تم بيعه وتم تحديد الضالعين في  مسألة البيع وكمان معاهم (السماسرة) وقد صرح حينها وزير الدولة للنقل عن  اكتمال التحقيقات وتحويل الضالعين الي القضاء
 (أضغط على هذا اللنك) 
http://www.alsahafa.sd/details.php?articleid=47259
 س : طيب والحصل بعد داك شنو؟
 ج : القصة نامت .. ذيها ذي (الأقطان) ..ذيها ذي تجاوزات (المدينة الرياضية ) ذيها ذي أي ملف فساد
 س : تفتكر نامت ليه؟
 ج :  عشان الناس طبعن تنسى الموضوع وكده .. ما نحنا شعب (زهايمر) وكده  
 س: يعني إنتا هسه الكسرة بتاعتك دى عشان توريهم إنو الشعب متذكر وقاعد منتظر محاكمة الناس السرقو خطو؟
 ج : طبعن ... بالضبط كده 
 س : طيب ليه إنتا إخترتا (خط هيثرو) ده وما إخترتا  أي ملف فساد تاني؟
 ج : لأنو دي سرقة واااااضحة وما عاوزة ليها أي كلام ... يعني ما تفاوى  فاسدة عشان واحد يجي يقول ليك نسبة الإنبات صحيحة أو ما فيها فطريات وللا  شنو ما بعرف .. خط وإتسرق وإتباع لى شركة تانية وقاعدة تقدل بيهو !! يعني  القصة ما عاوزة ليها المحقق كونان ممكن ضابط صف (يظبطا) وكده !
 س : إلى ماذا تعزى تأخر تقديم المتهمين إلى محاكمة؟
 ج : فقه السترة (طبعن) !
 س : هل إذا تمت محاكمتهم سوف يسترد المواطن السوداني (خطو) وللا ح يسترد (قروشو)؟
 ج : أفتكر دي مسألة قانون ..... (ده لو فضل فيها قانون) وكده
 س : هل تعتقد أن الإحتفال بمرور عام على الكسرة الثابتة سوف يجعل المسئولين يقومون بتقديم المتهمين إلى العدالة؟
 ج : عدالة مين ؟ يااااخ ديل عليهم تخانة جلد .... ما عادية؟
 س : ليه مش المسئولين ديل بيطبقوا الشريعة؟
 ج : أيوه بيطبقوها .......................... ويختوها يقعدوا عليها  !

 كسرة :
 نشكر كل الصحف اليومية والإخوة الزملاء كتاب الأعمدة والمواقع الأسفيرية  التى إحتفلت (حزنا)  معنا  بالذكري السنوية للكسرة الثابتة .. وسوف نشكر  لها إحتفالها معنا بالذكرى (المئوية) إذا إستمر الحال كما هو عليه !!

 كسرة ثابتة (نيو لوك) :
 أخبار ملف خط هيثرو العند النائب العام شنــ(12+1)ــــو؟  ..... شكلها حلو مش كدة؟







*

----------

